# New bike - Motor hangups



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking for my first ebike and really like the Trek Powerfly.

It comes with the Bosch CX motor, which seems to get good reviews, other than the drag and lack of disconnect.

Do you think this is a good enough reason to look at a Shimano driven bike or another alternative?

Just wanting to ensure I get the right spec bike and buy once and enjoy it.

Cheers Phil


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Try to demo the bike before you buy.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Any of the major manufacturers produce solid bikes.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

What i have learned about ebikes is a parking lot demo won’t do you much good as they all feel great there. I demo my bulls around little dirt roads and couple small hills around the bike shop and thought oh yea this thing fun. I got the bike home and rode it on my trails i been riding for a few years and i though the bike was gonna kill me, nervous at speed pushed in all the corners and i exploded the rear tire in first 4miles, i disliked the bike so much i put new rear tire on it cleaned it up spotless took it back to the bike shop and asked them to sell it for me. Then i found out i purchased from the wrong dealer as they had no desire to sell the bike for me if they where not gonna make a big profit on it. 
So i ended up spending another 2k on the bike to make it usable for what i ride.
so my advice is you need to do long enough demo ride to get past the wow factor of an ebike and really come to grips with all the aspects of the bike. 
I personally am not a fan of the Bosch drive, noisy, drags at speed and lacks good power Outside it’s peak tq rpm. 
Right bow i believe the Brose S and Shimano STEPS are far versatile then Bosch and Yamaha. 
But this is ebike world and tomorrow maybe considerably different then yesterday. 
But i give you my 2 cents having riden almost every ebike in order. 
1-Fantic Integra 180
2- levo. 2018
3- focus jam2
4- kenevo
5- Bulls FS3 
6- Haibike enduro
7- pivot shuttle- cost per fun/performance is why it’s not in top 3

why i rate Fantic on top, of you lighten up the suspension and install short steering stem it becomes quite playful, stiffen it up and it’s a very capable downhill bike. I climbs better then you ever think possible for 180 bike, So it’s the most versatile bike I’ve ever ridden


----------

